# Motor paso a paso de media potencia



## FernandoAlo (Abr 29, 2010)

Buenas, soy estudiante de ingeniería y estoy tratando de automatizar una maquina tejedora de alambrados romboidales. Necesito armar un dispositivo que corte el alambre, les dejo un video que muestra una maquina automatizada, cuando llega a 1:15 se vé la parte que hace el corte y hace el corte en en 1:18. Por lo que se puede ver ahi, es algo hidraulico o neumatico, pero no me quiero meter en esto, yo pretendo hacerlo con un motor paso a paso, y mover 2 guias con cuchillas montadas que hagan el corte. 

mi pregunta es, conocen alguna marca que se animen a recomendar que sea buena haciendo motores paso a paso de potencia media? (alrededor de 1 hp o 1kW)

seria bueno que se consiga en argentina!!

Muchas gracias!! Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (Abr 29, 2010)

FernandoAlo dijo:


> ...les dejo un video...



olvide ponerlo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEbNNGlzWSM


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 29, 2010)

Parece que el sistema de corte si puede ser hidraulico, neumatico o accionado con una leva. Creo en este último ya que se necesita mucha fuerza para el corte. Sinceramente, no sé como quieres hacer el mecanismo con un motor PaP. Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (Abr 29, 2010)

Yo pensaba hacerlo así










No se me ocurrió nada mejor. El motor paso a paso, no seria uno tipico chiquito sino, motores importantes, de 1hp o parecido, inclusive puedo cambiar la relacion entre las poleas del propio motor y la de arriba. Necesito que sea doble (que se muevan ambos brazos a la vez, por que el alambre va a quedar en el medio!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 30, 2010)

Ahhhh... pero no lo veo nada facil por el camino de PaP.
La leva es muy empleada por su sencillez.
Y una idea: La imagen adjunta muestra una sierra de disco portatil neumatica/electrica. Puedes adaptarla a la maquina y solo tienes que empujarla contra la malla al momento de cortarla.
Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (Abr 30, 2010)

No, pero no tiene que girar, por el tipo de trabajo que se hace, es muy peligrosa, y hace cortes cada 5 segundos. Seria muy impractico usas una circular! Tiene que ser por cizallamiento, guillotinado o similar!! Pensá que el alambre de de 1.6mm de espesor, y hoy en dia lo cortan con un alicate a mano. Acá te dejo un video de como se hace hoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PXbh7Pyz1A


----------



## tecnogirl (May 3, 2010)

Uhmmm... entonces sierra de disco no. El ultimo video me da otra idea... el usuario acciona un pedal para que se produzca el alambre aplanado y cuando lo suelta, se genera una orden a una quillotina que lo corta, eliminando el corte manual actual... que tal ?. Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (May 3, 2010)

pero de donde saco una guillotina que se accione electricamente y que sea rapida??


----------



## tecnogirl (May 3, 2010)

La maquina del video tiene un motor que siempre esta en funcionamiento. Le puedes extraer, via una caja de engranes, un movimiento y que se acoplaria en el momento adecuado con un clutch, del mismo modo que opera la alimentacion del alambre.
Se usaria para mover un eje que tiene una leva (excentrica) como la imagen adjunta, con la cual empujas una de las cuchillas de corte.

Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (May 3, 2010)

El tema es que el pedal ese va a volar, y se va a manejar todo electronicamente, por otro lado, no siempre que se suelta el pedal es necesario que corte.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 3, 2010)

FernandoAlo dijo:


> ... por otro lado, no siempre que se suelta el pedal es necesario que corte.


 
Entonces, cómo haras para dar la orden de cortar ?.
Saludos


----------



## FernandoAlo (May 3, 2010)

Es largo para contar, la maquina lleva un proceso de calibración antes de empezar a trabajar, en esa parte el accionamiento de corte se realizaria mediante un boton especifico para corte, una vez que la maquina está calibrada, el operario debe elegir de cuantos metros será la cerca (por ejemplo 1,2m x 10m), y en base a esa medida, el microprocesador debe saber cuantas vueltas dará el motor, (por ejemplo 12 vueltas) despues de las 12 vueltas del motor, frena, realiza el corte, y empieza otra vez. Y así hasta llegar a los 10m que equivalen a 85 hebras en el caso tipico.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 3, 2010)

Pues bajo el gobierno de un microprocesador se ve bastante facil sincronizar todo... y de forma automatica y tambien, puede haber un pulsador manual de corte para hacer pruebas, ajustes, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## FernandoAlo (May 3, 2010)

Si, si, eso ya lo sé. Mi pregunta no tiene que ver con nada de esa parte. Mi pregunta es "que motor Paso a Paso recomiendan por su calidad para hacer este trabajo" todo lo demas "esta resuelto"


----------



## alberto276 (Ago 29, 2013)

tambien quiero hacer un proyecto similar para la universidad.. como hiciste para automatizar?


----------



## chinouv (Ago 29, 2013)

hola podes usar un nema 42 pero desde mi punto de vista es algo innecesario.
yo utilizaría un motor dc ,unos engranajes que moverán una barra horizontalmente que en el extremo tendrá una parte de la cuchilla algo asi como en esta imagen saludos http://prntscr.com/1o6qxt


----------

